# First Trip



## mhaze (Oct 8, 2007)

I've now completed my first trip - You'll find an account in my motorhomefacts blog

My Swift bolero has been great and apart from a light going( very quickly relaced by swift and Spinneys) has worked perfectly. The van is well made and well designed and hopefully will give many uears of service. Well done to Spinneys and Swift.

I'd also like to thank:

Dave Newell for the cruise control
Vanbitz for the alarm
Beeny Boxes for a Beeny Box!

All of whom have provided an excellent product and an excellent service.

Mick Hazelgrove


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Spinney are consistently coming across as one of the good guys.
Big enough to be able to go the extra mile and small enough to care.

Good to here the successes. Keep it up.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thats nice to hear Mike.

Glad you had a good first outing

Regards
Kath


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi great to hear you are as thrilled with your Bolero as we are with ours. Look forward to reading your blog.


----------



## mhaze (Oct 8, 2007)

We,ve had a second trip now but it was fortunately rather uneventful but very relaxing so I won't write it up lest I send you all to sleep


----------

